# Grafitti Nails



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 25, 2010)

I finally got my hands on the black Isadora Grafitti Nails.

IsaDora - Graffiti Nails

Hole new level of hot!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 25, 2010)

That's original ! The finish looks really cool on the website.


----------



## jewele (Aug 25, 2010)

That is pretty cool. Where do you buy them from?


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 26, 2010)

I want pictures! Can't say that I hate the look.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like crackle polish to me...don't see any graffiti. Still, crackle polishes are fun, and I used to love my CG ones in junior high.


----------



## Marsha! (Sep 3, 2010)

I like that!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks like crackle polish to me...don't see any graffiti. Still, crackle polishes are fun, and I used to love my CG ones in junior high. I still don't understand the concept of graffiti on nails itself, but I'd have to agree that these are like crackle polish. Or at least they look like it.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 5, 2010)

how do they do it? whats crackle polish? im lost, lol! it kinda reminds me of nail stencils but this looks different.


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome! They look like good fun! I want some!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like crackle polish to me - I forgot all about that stuff! I used to love it!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks like crackle polish to me - I forgot all about that stuff! I used to love it! Here's a swatch of what they look like:






via alizarineclaws

Crackle it is.


----------



## Darla (Sep 27, 2010)

not sure if i like it or not. it is different so props there


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes! Crackle polish is exactly what I thought. Why don't they just call it that so we who know it can get excited?

It's not an original idea. Fun, but not original. Where can you buy it tho?


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah ill agree its just crackle. lol I used to have one back in JHS.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 19, 2010)

I forgpt this thread, sorry. I am going to provide pictures.




 



> Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want pictures! Can't say that I hate the look.


----------



## Diava (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to have a red cover girl crackle polish many years ago, but i never could get it to work properly



I really wanna try again, OPI are coming out with a black one soon, in their Katy Perry Collection, I think they also have a green polish/black crackle polish duo Serena Williams Grand Slam Duo, here are links for bottle pics:

http://www.nailetc.com/blackshatter.html

http://www.nailetc.com/sewigrsl.html

am really looking forward to these, some cool new glitters in the katy perry collection also



 

Diava

X


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess title is Graffiti nails becouse IsaDora named this nail polish line Graffiti Nails I bought one for my friend. It looks nice. You must just apply proper base - light color.


----------

